# lightest flat pedals



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

looking for some light, thin,flat pedals...

what are my options... point one racing= 339 grams..


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34279
Nuke Proof Proton Mag-Ti Pedal | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

doco definitely found some of the lightest flat pedals but that is a lot of cash to be spendin on pedals
I really hope that they really are nuke proof before you go droppin that kinda cash


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

http://fairwheelbikes.com/far-and-near-butterfly-flat-pedals-p-2747.html

http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-knife-ss-pedals-p-2010.html

http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-knife-titanium-pedals-p-2049.html
​


----------



## tbsmitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Wellgo MG-1 Ti is a good option. 286g, all different colors, ~$60 on ebay.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Love my proton ti's, mine are 288gr . Super grippy, low profile and light.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

Light & cheap would be the Wellgo C006 at under $30 shipped and just over 200g a pair.


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

Twenty6 Prerunners with the Ti axle - 265g and one of the best pedals you can buy (IMO, of course).


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Superstar ultra mags with Ti Axle. 260g a pair:


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Wellgo MG-1 TI


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Although there are lighter options, it's impossible to beat the Wellgo MG-1 Ti for the price.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

for the similar size and price










HT-MX01TS

230g

they are selling in Taiwan then in EU, may be in US in late June.

another options? (smaller size)

vs KCNC (170g w/ pins installed), there are many sub 160g/pair pedals, even the size of platform is bigger.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

isn't the search for a super light flat pedal a bit of an oxymoron?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

BShow said:


> isn't the search for a super light flat pedal a bit of an oxymoron?


No.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

BShow said:


> isn't the search for a super light flat pedal a bit of an oxymoron?


no .


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

BShow said:


> isn't the search for a super light flat pedal a bit of an oxymoron?


This question in the WW board is.............

Well, you're smart. You'll figure it out.








​


----------



## bad89stang (Feb 1, 2009)

Are these worth a crap? Pretty dam light and very inexpensive. Not a very big platform, but the have to be better than my nylon pedals that I keep shattering.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-M111-BLA...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item439eef8f3f


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Jake Pay said:


> This question in the WW board is.............
> 
> Well, you're smart. You'll figure it out.
> 
> ...


Well, My line of thinking is this...

Part of the reason that one quests for the lightest possible bike is efficiency, right? Flat pedals are _definitely not _efficient. They're also not nearly as light as a higher end clipless pedal. Downhill and Jump bikes are super heavy as it is, and wouldn't really be subject to a weight weenie build. Aside from that, Why would you risk running _any _super light part on a bike that takes a lot of abuse like a DH or jump bike.

Maybe I'm way out of line in my thinking, and maybe I'm trolling a bit, but I think efforts would be better placed elsewhere.

To contribte to the thread; XPedo makes some light ones with cromo axles around 340g. If you can get a Ti spindle for these, you're right in the mix.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

BShow said:


> Part of the reason that one quests for the lightest possible bike is efficiency, right? Flat pedals are _definitely not _efficient. They're also not nearly as light as a higher end clipless pedal. Downhill and Jump bikes are super heavy as it is, and wouldn't really be subject to a weight weenie build.


Wrong. It also makes a bike handle better and easier to move around. If I want a play bike, or a DH bike, I'm going to run platforms, but I still want the bike to be light. It's obviously possible to build something durable while keeping an eye on weight.

There are also a whole bunch of trials riders who would disagree with you. Or how about a light city you don't need bike shoes to ride?

Ultimately, realize your way isn't the only way.



BShow said:


> Maybe I'm way out of line in my thinking...


Yes.


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

weescott said:


> Superstar ultra mags with Ti Axle. 260g a pair:


So good you can even install them in the wrong sides, right?

Twenty6 Prerunners = win.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

If you are inplying that I installed the pedals the wrong way round then you are wrong. They are on correctly.


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

Not implying that specifically. Just that no matter how you look at it, the platform is facing the wrong way.

So bad quality control if anything. I suggest pulling both the platforms off and putting them to the right axles, though. Will make the bike ride a hell of a lot better! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

+1 superstar components.

They are also a great company to deal with and provides spares for pennies.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

dhpete93 said:


> Not implying that specifically. Just that no matter how you look at it, the platform is facing the wrong way.
> 
> So bad quality control if anything. I suggest pulling both the platforms off and putting them to the right axles, though. Will make the bike ride a hell of a lot better! :thumbsup:


haha. Good. You had me scratching my head about that one.

Do you think that my Moto V2 brake is more powerful than my Mono M4 because of the direction of the logo? :lol:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

weescott said:


> haha. Good. You had me scratching my head about that one.
> 
> Do you think that my Moto V2 brake is more powerful than my Mono M4 because of the direction of the logo? :lol:


It's not the logo on the pedals, but that the cages are angled toward the back of the bike, instead of toward the front.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Ahhhh. I see what you mean. Apologies if I came across as a moron there. I would never have noticed that myself. In fact several people including my LBS missed that too. Thanks.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

My point was to ensure that the OP knows what is being asked and gives some consideration to the "upgrade." Right away, you're going into a defensive stance and implying that I have some sort of elitist attitude about my pedals. You're wrong.



bad mechanic said:


> Wrong. It also makes a bike handle better and easier to move around.


Hmm... Are you saying that Flat pedals themselves make a bike easier to move around and handle better? Because if you're talking about the effects of less rotational mass and overall lighter weight, then by definition what you say above refers to efficiency:


www.dictionary.com said:


> ef·fi·cient   [ih-fish-uhnt]
> -adjective
> 1.performing or functioning in the best possible manner with the least waste of time and effort.


If you're saying that the millimeters difference in how close the ball of your foot is to the actual pedal, or the fact that your foot NOT being attached offers better control, then I call BS.​


bad mechanic said:


> If I want a play bike, or a DH bike, I'm going to run platforms, but I still want the bike to be light. It's obviously possible to build something durable while keeping an eye on weight.


I'm not arguing that most DH riders use flat pedals. Granted, I'm not sure why... but I'll not argue that. True, It is obviously possible to build something durable while "keeping an eye on weight." The issue is that there comes a point where lightness is not worth the sacrifice in durabilty. My point is that on a 40lb DH bike where extreme speeds on gnarly trails are not beyond the realm of possibility, the piece of mind of having a more durable pedal at the cost of a few extra grams would be worth it in my opinion. I know, I know... opinions are like azzholes. Everybody has them, and they all stink. Call me crazy, but I dont want to worry about my pedal disintigrating at speed on a rock garden or coming into a big drop.

Going weight weenie on a "play bike" I.E. a bike that you dont actually ride is a bit over the top, don't you think - but fair enough.​


bad mechanic said:


> There are also a whole bunch of trials riders who would disagree with you.


No argument. Curious though... Is the OP looking for a light pedal for his Trials bike?​


bad mechanic said:


> Or how about a light city you don't need bike shoes to ride?


I guarantee that OP isn't asking about his city bike in a mountain bike forum. But I'll humor you... You wouldnt possibly want light flat pedals on a city bike to make it handle better, or make it easier to move around, would you. That would imply that you're looking for efficiency. Not wearing bike shoes on your city bike is a valid reason to run flat pedals, but doesnt justify lightness or the comment in general on a mountain bike forum.​


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The OP's question was very clear.

Don't twist "efficiency" around to try and make yourself look right. You were clearly talking about pedaling efficiency with the whole "_Flat pedals are definitely not efficient. They're also not nearly as light as a higher end clipless pedal._" Efficiency isn't something used to describe handling.

Have you ever even ridden DH? Doesn't seem like it. Also, a "play bike" i.e. a bike for jumping, riding stunts, riding street, etc.

No. The whole point was you said light platforms are an oxymoron, and I've just mentioned several reasons why light platforms are a good thing. So, again, realize your way isn't the only way. Just because *you* don't understand, doesn't mean it's not a good and valid question.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

happened 2 days ago during a climb : ( its the one with the ti-axle.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Your weight?


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

TORO1968 said:


> Twenty6 Prerunners with the Ti axle - 265g and one of the best pedals you can buy (IMO, of course).


My prerunners are great, and Tyler is pretty cool.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

bad89stang said:


> Are these worth a crap? Pretty dam light and very inexpensive. Not a very big platform, but the have to be better than my nylon pedals that I keep shattering.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-M111-BLA...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item439eef8f3f


That is what my daughter rides on her Giant XtC 20". Saved something like 60g over some awful stock pedals. Wellgo M111 - excellent choice for a 5 year old.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

BShow said:


> If you're saying that the millimeters difference in how close the ball of your foot is to the actual pedal, or the fact that your foot NOT being attached offers better control, then I call BS.


Fiddlesticks. You do not know what you are talking about.

Few millimeters thinner pedal does make a big difference in handling and balance, and ability to take you feet off is very helpful for control in great many situations.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Soya said:


> Your weight?


76kg, with camelbak and gear. The pedals where bought in november 2009. They are the same as the Nukeproof.


----------



## pipeline (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 for the Wellgo Mags! Great price and light!


----------



## ryno711 (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought DMR V12's (bricks!!). Wish I would have seen this post before I purchased them. I


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

V.P. said:


> 76kg, with camelbak and gear. The pedals where bought in november 2009. They are the same as the Nukeproof.


I'm 85kg or so, I should keep an eye out then.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Enter Blackspire Sub4 (steel axles, claimed weight 350 g) and Sub3 (ti axles, claimed weight 270g).

I wonder what kind of Titanium the Sub3 axles are made of?
Is is the same as Twenty6 Prerunner, or is it more like that ubiquitous Taiwanese stuff, 85 kg rider weight limit?

Why are the new Blackspire pedals claimed to be made in Canada,
while looking 99% like all these countless 17 mm, DU bushing/sealed bearing Taiwanese clones?


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

I remember a lot of companies used to be able to blag 'Made in America', by instead of actually manufacturing them where they claimed (using Taiwan of course),and then just assembling them 'in America'.

Blackspire also used to have a Wellgo MG-1 'made in Canada' that cost double the price.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

This one: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44786

I bought a pair 2 years ago from my LBS for half that amount!


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

V.P. said:


> happened 2 days ago during a climb : ( its the one with the ti-axle.


During a climb? Holy crap are those garbage! You sure the axles aren't alu.? That just should not happen.


----------



## RebelRider (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought Point One Racing Podium Pedals for my 29er.

I looked at as many lightweight pedals as I could find before choosing Podiums for my 29er. They're not the lightest, but they do have 4 sealed bearings and NO bushings (I don't like bushings).
I also like that the studs install from the reverse side, a design several manufacturers are now using.
Something I didn't think about beforehand is that since there's no pedal wrench bolt, they hug the crank arm VERY closely - about 1/32 gap on my Shimano LX. Some cranks may require a 1mm spacer.
They look good installed - no shaft showing between the crank arm and pedal.

I hate to admit how much I paid for them, so I won't. :yikes:

*Point One Racing Podium Pedals*

* 4 Sealed Cartridge Bearings per Pedal
* Thin 11-13mm pedal body increases ground clearance and lowers the rider's center of gravity
* 16 Traction studs per pedal are designed to shear rather than bend upon impact
* 100mm x100mm platform size
* Chamfered edges on body are designed to deflect impacts
* Made in San Jose, CA
* Pedal Type: Platform
* Intended Use: DH/Freeride
* Pedal Spindle: 9/16"
* Material (Spindle): 4140 CroMoly
* Material: 6061 Aluminum
* Color: Black or silver
* 359 grams

*NOTE: Mine actually weigh 374 grams with the included steel studs.* Aluminum studs are available for purchase.










I started putting together a list of quality lightweight pedals ⬇

*NS Bikes Aerial Pro Pedals*

* Super low profile, concave CNC 6061-T6 aluminum platform at 400g/set
* 2 sealed bearings plus a bushing on each side for maximum durability
* Ten 2.5mm pins per side, optimally positioned for best traction
* Colors: Black, white, gray, silver. All colors anodized, except powdercoat white
* 105x109x17mm.
* 400g

*Canfield Brothers Crampon*

# Aluminum Body
# Steel Spindles
# 6mm Thick
# DU Bushing and Sealed Bearing Construction
# File Tread Around Outside Grip
# Black, Blue, Gold and Grey
# 395 grams

*Twenty6 Products Prerunner *

* ultra-thin concave 6061-t6 billet CNC pedal bodies
* offset parallelogram platform for more positive foot placement
* oversized aircraft grade Ti-6Q2 titanium or 4140 cromoly axles
* self adjusting angular contact bushing design
* zero maintenance, self lubricating turcite bushings and titanium nitride coated axles
* replaceable aluminum traction pins
* dirt is locked out of the bushings through the use of 3 quad o-ring seals
* available in 13 colorways
* 265 grams (ti axle), 313 grams (cromoly axle)

*Azonic 420 Flat Pedal*

* Extruded body
* CNC machined
* DU/sealed bearings
* W33 & V9 Pins
* Black, blue, red, green, silver, gold
* 430 grams

*Deity Components Diety Decoy*

Machined magnesium body
Concave design
Color: Powdercoat black with red pins and end cap
357 grams


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

loggerhead, aluminum axles would have broken much sooner..

Titanium just doesn't cut it for pedal axles, it seems. Last week, one of our local guys broke a recently bought Ti6Q2 axle on his CB Candy pedal. He weighs 65 kg and is a very technical rider.


RebelRider, my pair of NS Aerial (year 2009, these are now called Aerial Pro) weighed at 389 g when they were new. Excellent pedals, by the way.

Have fun on your new ones! )


----------

